# NEED Two baby/very young female rats, in NY but willing to travel



## ssssam0123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Hi Guys,

Last night, one of my two 1.5 year old females had to be put to sleep because of a pituitary adenoma =( Her cagemate Monkey was very bonded to her, and I know she needs friends asap because she is not eating.

I am looking for 2 baby/very young females from a rescue or a healthy home. I have a second cage for quaratine and introduction and everything I need. I live in Ithaca NY but am willing to travel 6-7 hours if need be (so all of the northeast basically). Please send any information you have my way!

Thanks,
Sam


----------



## TJ'sGirl2012 (Apr 22, 2013)

I know of a guy in Poughkeepsie New Your that at last check had four baby girls available ready for new homes as of the first of this month. They are 1. rex beige hooded, 2. smooth coat beige hooded, 3. solid brown, and 4. all grey. I know at least one (the all grey) is a Dumbo not sure on the others though they all might be. His name is Ken, he's a breeder and usually has litters available or upcoming. He ask $5 per rat and will send pictures upon request. If still looking I'd be happy to pass along his contact number to you if you wish to speak to him and see what he has available let me know.


----------



## ssssam0123 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you so much for your reply! I sent you a personal message with some details.


----------

